# II deposit first 4000 for summer Williamsburg?



## Tahiya (Nov 16, 2014)

Has anyone tried to get a 2 bedroom in July in Williamsburg VA using a 4000 or 6000 deposit first in II?  We usually don't go to overbuilt locations so I've never tried before.


----------



## LLW (Nov 17, 2014)

Tahiya said:


> Has anyone tried to get a 2 bedroom in July in Williamsburg VA using a 4000 or 6000 deposit first in II?  We usually don't go to overbuilt locations so I've never tried before.



I don't have personal experience. But a 4000 would be hard, unless you are within 59 days. As for 6000, it depends on what deposit WM gives you. If you get a Galena or LOTO, they probably won't get you a July 2BR in Williamsburg. If you get a good week like Eagle Crest, it's possible, depending on what competition you are against (i.e. who else is requesting). To improve your chance, you may use an ongoing search on the deposit. If you normally do Deposit Firsts, you could use the week as part of your portfolio, even if you don't get July. If this would be your only foray into DF, it's more risky.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 17, 2014)

You could post a request in the Marketplace here on TUG for a Member to Member *trade* .... there are several Wyndham Williamsburg properties plus many others chains there.

Might be surprised with what you can work out for less than an exchange fee.


----------



## LLW (Nov 17, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> You could post a request in the Marketplace here on TUG for a Member to Member *trade* .... there are several Wyndham Williamsburg properties plus many others chains there.
> 
> Might be surprised with what you can work out for less than an exchange fee.



It depends on what week they might want in exchange. Thinking of July, they might want a 10000-equivalent week, the same  cost as a Request First. A July Williamsburg would be very easy through Request First, and would be much easier logistics-wise.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Nov 17, 2014)

My current 4k deposit only see some studios and a few 1 bedrooms for anytime during the summer.

So I wouldn't go for the 4k deposit.  I would suggest the 6k at least and you should be fine.

KT


----------

